# Not a turner.......



## T. Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

While the wife and I were out in the black hills,we went to Custer state park for the buffalo roundup,very cool. There was also an arts an crafts fair at one of the buildings,we went up there looking for a specific t-shirt that we couldn’t find. While walking around I spot a stand with nothing but wood bowls and a few pens and such. I start talking to the guy,didn’t get his name,he noticed the pen in my shirt pocket,so we talked for a few and i let him know I was fairly new to turning and that I started using carbide tools first and was practicing with the traditional tools,he says to me,”you are not a turner“ now I am not the kind of guy that takes things personally,especially from strangers,but this pissed me off!! It’s bothered ever since. Am I wrong in thinking this guy was a jerk or am I out of line? It didn’t sound like he was messing with me,he sounded serious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 27, 2020)

Troy, he sounds like several Butthead flint knappers I've met. Today, most knapping tools used are copper. You have boppers, pressure flakers, Ishi sticks, punches and other tools made from copper. The reason most knappers use copper is ANTLER is a *pretty rare* item plus a costly item to be using for flint knapping. It wears out pretty fast and has to be replaced often and as wood turners, we know the price of antler. Copper on the other hand, has a long life and can be found at a very reasonable price. 
The knappers who use only antler call themselves Abo knappers and look down on copper knappers because the original Abo's didn't have copper to use. Therefore, copper knappers aren't really doing it right. The copper knappers call any Abo knapper who disparages those using copper an Idiot. 

What these diehard traditionalist don't realize is there is always going to be improvements in anything we use to get our projects done. Don't let anyone get under your skin by getting pissed off at their remarks. Just tell them you don't have time to sharpen your tools so that's why you use carbide. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2020)

Write him off as a jerk! You ARE a turner! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 27, 2020)

Same thing in fly fishing as well. I like that you are learning traditional tools as I am. But there are times when I get stuck, there is tear out, etc. and I reach for my carbides. Time marches on and now I am seeing where traditional tools provide a different approach and I can do better. But to make a statement like that is very wrong in my opinion.

as I read someplace, carbide tools have brought a whole new group of turners into the fold which increases all turners opportunities to more equipment, techniques, supplies, etc. 

just my unemotional thoughts......good of you to walk away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 27, 2020)

Eh, you're a turner. Use the tools and methods you want to use. This happens in a lot of areas of life, and a lot of areas of woodworking. Use the tools you want, build the projects you want, do your thing and do what works for you.

I do pretty much all my turning with carbide tools. It works for me. I do want to learn traditional HSS tooling at some point, but just haven't yet - and am not down on myself that I haven't.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 27, 2020)

You should have told him that if he wasn’t using a foot powered pole lathe along with hand made tools then he wasn’t a real turner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

I was taken aback by his comment,and said to him,let’s not get carried away,I’m still learning. I practice with hss tools when I’m not worried about the piece getting wrecked. I’m hoping he’s not a member here. This is one of many reasons I keep up with this forum,thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2020)

For what its worth I started turning with traditional tools. Never really got very good at it, ruined a lot of pieces. Then one day I tried a carbide tool and it was off to the races. Biggest thing for me with carbide is that they are way safer in my opinion. I don't have to think about the angle I'm holding the tool, or remember to ride the bevel. I just attack the turning and keep the tool flat on the rest. It allows me to concentrate on the form I'm making. AND JUST HAVE FUN!!!! Imo a tool is a tool, whether it be carbide or traditional. Im as much a turner as anyone, I've made a lot of beautiful pieces with my carbides, heck I even make my own tools. My traditional tools just seem to collect dust most of the time. I can do just about anything with my carbides for less money and virtually no time spent sharpening. I'd like that moron to tell me to my face that I'm not a turner! 
So Troy never be ashamed of what tool you choose to enjoy your craft, keep turning and making things just for the love of it. You can choose your tool, he is just a tool, imo, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 27, 2020)

I've found that guys that make comments like that, are usually trying to tear others down because of their own inadequacy. Not really worth engaging after they start making those kind of comments.

Ditto what has been said above! Who am I (or anyone else), to define or label what and how you do things on a lathe. If you enjoy what you are doing, all is good in the world!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks guys,I do have to give the guy some credit,he did tell me what to practice using the traditional tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2020)

trc65 said:


> I've found that guys that make comments like that, are usually trying to tear others down because of their own inadequacy. Not really worth engaging after they start making those kind of comments.
> 
> Ditto what has been said above! Who am I (or anyone else), to define or label what and how you do things on a lathe. If you enjoy what you are doing, all is good in the world!


I agree, comments like that come from insecurity....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2020)

Troy, blow it off and never think about it again. I've never been one to worry about what think of me, it's not worth your time. Use whatever tools you're comfortable with and get the job done. It's always worth learning new things and new ways to do it, but that does not mean one way is right or wrong.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

I think what bothers me most is that,why would you say that to someone who just told you they were learning. I’ll continue to learn the traditional tools, and keep using my carbides.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 27, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> I’m hoping he’s not a member here.


I hope he is a member here so he understands it was an idiotic thing to say . Everyone starts somewhere and if you are comfortable with that, good for you. I use carbides only right now. I agree about the guys insecurities. He is wrong in putting someone else down just because he doesn't do it the way he does. If he is a member here and wants to discuss it further, PM me and I will send my number! 
Keep doing what you're doing Troy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

The reason I was hoping he wasn’t a member is that it was so unlike anyone here,that I’ve had any contact with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sounds like a jerk to me.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> I've never been one to worry about what think of me, it's not worth your time.


That's a good thing since we all give you he[[ about a few things! LOL



ripjack13 said:


> Sounds like a jerk to me.


HEY! you talking to me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That's a good thing since we all give you he[[ about a few things! LOL
> 
> 
> HEY! you talking to me!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2020)

Let's put it this way - I've been trying to get a project expanding a factory who makes carbide cutting tips and other carbide things. Their largest customer is a maker of railroad wheels and wheelsets. They'd probably be interested to know they were not turners (machiners)! And yes, I've seen crates of carbide inserts that look perfect for turning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 28, 2020)

So I think the verdict is in (and I agree) the guy is a jerk or at the very least is lacking in some important social skills. When I was first reading tons on turning, a couple of years ago, I occasionally came across discussion on the traditional vs carbide argument and came to the conclusion it is stupid to even be concerned about. Would he say someone that uses power tools vs hand tools is not a carpenter? Just because tools advance does not mean the operator of said tools is any more or less of a turner or carpenter or whatever the skill might be. We use the tools that we have to get the job done. I have some of both HSS and carbide. There are times I use both on the same project because one happens to work better than the other. I don't blame you for being bothered by his comment, but at the end of the day, his comment is just worthless dribble.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

